# Extended warranty advice for 2012 Cruze LT



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

My 2012 Cruze LT will be one year old in 2 days. I have almost 23,000 miles on it. I figure I have about 6 months left before my bumper to bumper warranty expires. Any advice on what to do about extended warranties? I called GM and they said I have to go through my dealer which I know can be a hassle. I obviously don't need a warranty to cover the powertrain since the Cruze has a 5yr/100,000 powertrain warranty. I am more concerned about A/C, suspension, and electronics. Any advice? Anyone else look into extended warranties for the Cruze? Thx


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well.. you're in a tough stop there. Reason I say that is because, and don't take offense to this, but if you knew you were going to drive this much, you should have gotten it before you took delivery. GMPP is the cheapest before you even get in your car. The longer you wait, like yourself with 23k, you're probably going to end up paying around $4,000 for 6yr/75k for example. Don't quote me on the price, but I know it's up there.

I got 6yr/75k extension on mine, because I knew I'd be driving alot(9300miles over 5 months since Cruze birth), and I would highly recommend it for the high mile commuters. I'm just concerned about what you would have to fork over out of your wallet for it...

Get a price quote from the dealer is the best I can give for advice at the moment. Best of luck to you, and do post what they say, I'm sure many would want to see what they'd be looking at if they had the same thought as you here.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

Check out General Motors Protection Plan - Home Page

When I financed the bank dropped the interest rate and added the Major Guard for 72 months or 72,000 miles and it saved me a few bucks a month. I think it was almost an $1,000 add on when I purchased the car with just over 10k miles on it so it's definitely not cheap, but it does cover a lot of parts.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Read the details for the extended warranties VERY CAREFULLY and see exactly what they do cover and what they DON'T cover and then make your decision. Personally, I purchased my first new car in 1970 (442) and have never added an extended warranty to any car. I figure the $1000 or $2000 cost plus deductibles saved can take care of quite a few out of pocket repairs....if needed and the money I have saved during this time would pay for another new car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Trade your car before the bumper to bumper warranty is up, once that is gone the car looses allot of value. Even if you have 1 or 2 things you have to pay to fix after the B2B is up it could cost you a payment or two with labor rates these days. It will also be cheaper to get the warranty on the new car than to get it after the fact on yours.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Received an extended warranty plan on my 2004 Cavalier as late as one year ago. Provided the mileage was under a 100,000.

Have yet to see a plan that offers full bumper to bumper warranty coverage, most I have seen are exactly like the 100K powertrain you already have. Hear about a lot more ripoffs with these plans than anyone that actually gained by having them. Dealer that sells these plans keeps 50% of the premiums for themselves that gives them plenty of motivation to push them.

Buyer Beware! Is all I have to offer.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

$3K to $4K for parts insurance you may never need seems a bit dear for this man's wallet. If I didn't have the confidence that the Cruze would last ten years without a major failure, I'd trade it off before the warranty expires for something that will last. 

On the flip side, if I really liked the car and wanted to keep it for a decade, or so, maybe a good hedge would be to put that $3K to $4K in a short term CD, or a separate bank account. Keep rolling it over when it matures and leave the interest in the account. That way, if you never need the funds, they are yours. If you never need the extended warranty, you've effectively flushed the money down the ceramic wastebasket.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I will look into the price- if it is as high as some of you say then forget it. If the cruze didn't have the powertrain warranty that would be a different story. If interest rates continue to drop, heck maybe I will just trade it in again.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. Cars these days will easily cover 150-200k miles with very few issues. 

Put away $50-100 a month after the car hits 36k miles as a "car repair fund" to dip into whenever the car needs something. This will take away any major wallet pain of an unexpected repair. And, if the car doesn't need anything until 6-7 years old, that's enough money to afford even a fairly major repair. 

Or, learn how to DIY the basic car repairs that cost folks lots of money such as brakes or a tuneup. Front disc brakes are easy enough to service with a basic set of DIY tools, and rears (if your Cruze has them) are only a little bit harder. Spark plugs on this car take 10 minutes, literally. Same with the air filters. An oil change can be done in 20 minutes without even getting underneath the car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sony send me a letter asking for 126 bucks to extend the warranty on their 80 buck DVD player for another two years. Not this was an offer i couldn't refuse. NOT! Maytag wasn't quite that bad only asking $436.00 for an extra two years on a 600 buck washing machine.

Did pay 15 bucks on a Made in China for a return to store two year warranty on a 160 buck dehumidifier. If anything went wrong with it, would have to pay 35 bucks send the old line cord plug in, and wait two months to get a replacement. Then pay a 30 buck recycling charge to get rid of the old one. Sure enough, after a month of use, darn thing crapped out. Just took it back to Menards, gave them the old one and got a new one. That was well worth 15 bucks.

Dealer wanted $2,700 for a two year extended warranty on our 04 Cavalier, said this is for our peace of mind. Certainly didn't cover new tires and brakes that is all I had to do in that time period. And certainly wouldn't have gained peace of mind since I needed that money to pay half of our property taxes. Don't pay that, kick you out of your home and auction off your home. So much for peace of mind.


----------

